
Opinions Worth Sharing - kant312
https://quentin.delcourt.be/blog/2020-08-08_opinions-worth-sharing/
======
zeveb
The thing is, one also needs to learn how to _effectively_ share opinions.
'Rewriting software systems is stupid,' while (arguably) true is almost
certainly unlikely to be effective. 'Iteratively evolving and improving our
software system in these ways can yield both a higher and a sooner ROI than
stopping to rewrite the entire system' might work better.

One also needs to learn to read the room. Sometimes one simply can't persuade
others: then the question is whether to go along with them, or to resign.

